# Bourbon seasoning



## mdntxprs (Dec 21, 2019)

Ok maybe someone here can help me.
I'm looking for a "bourbon seasoning" to add to different things and seems just adding Jack Daniel's does not add the flavor I'm looking for, very faint at best.
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 21, 2019)

Perhaps you can try an extract. It should offer a far stronger flavor. Use with caution. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bourbon-...MI_7zx89jH5gIV_P_jBx1Y-gYuEAQYASABEgIA8fD_BwE


----------



## JCAP (Dec 21, 2019)

There is another method. You could follow whatever you eat with a sip of bourbon! I kid because I don’t know the answer but bourbon is delicious.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 21, 2019)

JCAP said:


> There is another method. You could follow whatever you eat with a sip of bourbon! I kid because I don’t know the answer but bourbon is delicious.



I'd drink to that answer

Bold flavored bourbons might make a difference? Maker's Mark, Knob Creek, or Buffalo Trace might be a good place to start. There's a lot of bourbons to try but I've seen these 3 in a magazine or somewhere...... Maybe I'll do some research?


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 21, 2019)

JCAP said:


> You could follow whatever you eat with a sip of bourbon! I kid because I don’t know the answer but bourbon is delicious.


Well said. Where is my glass?? Oh, right here....


----------

